# Best approach on removing trees for a driveway through vacant land?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.....

To do it Right,....
Pull the stumps,.. Dig the Mud out(aka. Box it Out),.. Then backfill,+ level for the driveway......
Depending on the soil,...
You may want to install some Geomembrane under the stone,+ Possibly Heavy Rock for a base,+ fine stone to cap it....


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

moneymgmt said:


> Once its cleared we'll pour gravel but I can't decide which would be better, and I don't know what an excavator would do? I'm affraid that pulling stumps is going to tear up too much of the area and turn it to 2' of mud.


 
if you don't pull the stumps you'll be forever filling sink holes as the stumps rot underground. pull the stumps now, put a good base underneath, and you can forget about it


----------



## call811beforeyoudig (Apr 22, 2008)

Don’t forget to call before you dig! Even for simple projects, like digging up stumps or putting up a mailbox, it’s important to call 811 (http://www.call811.com). There could be utility lines where you break ground - sometimes multiple lines are in a common area and their depths vary, so you might not know about all of them.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

call811beforeyoudig said:


> Don’t forget to call before you dig! Even for simple projects, like digging up stumps or putting up a mailbox, it’s important to call 811 (http://www.call811.com). There could be utility lines where you break ground - sometimes multiple lines are in a common area and their depths vary, so you might not know about all of them.


Thats for sure. Out in the middle of Ft Benning one year, digging a foxhole and found a 1 inch phone line!


----------

